# Beware cuteness overload



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

The puppies are now 4 weeks old and just looking so cute










Ziva










Ethan










Bailey










Elijah










Ace










Dante


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Border... Collies... = :001_wub:

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Tapir said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I love the bottom one! Are you keeping any?


i am yes hoping to keep Ziva :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

so cute!, give them another four weeks, and i could fall in love and nab one, i love springers as my favourite dogs, but i have to say collie pups (my sis in law has had two), are my absolute favourite cute pups of all time!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww bailey is gourgeous 
mind you they are all gourgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

oh my!!! 

Ace is my favourite and i want him!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

But they are all gorgeous of course. 

xxx


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

they are lovely


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful - I love Elijah! :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww they are absolutely gorgeous. If there's one spare going send him this way


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking very good hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Chocolate box puppies - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww they are so bloomin cute!
Like teddy bears.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely fav is little 1 with 1 eye patch :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arr! they are all SCRUMMY!!  Angie


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh-there all adorable! 
Bailey :001_wub: 
And Dante :001_wub:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww way cute


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

aww so cute & they look like proper lil border collies now....the first one especially caught my eye


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I like bailey the best !


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

They are just georgeous, I just ador Elijah, beautiful markings


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWW they are gorge 

I was very taken with Ace!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Dante would be the one for me.....................:001_wub:


----------

